# Flame Bubbletip Anemones - NAFB.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - Some very nice and robust Flame Bubble Tip Anemones came in recently. Definitely not on the small side. They seem happy, content, and well inflated in their new temporary home  at North American Fish Breeders (NAFB).


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Saw them this morning - stunning! 
Pictures don't even come close to how they look in person - I would say tri-colour of orange, green, and purple.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Rainbow Morphs Included as Well!*

Many people have contacted me and asked - these are very healthy and......in my opinion there are several (still available) rainbow morphs as well. Multi-coloured flaming bubble tips. These have been captive raised and there are a lot of sizes and morphs available. The selection is broad and has not been combed or picked through as of the time of this post. There truly is not an 'ugly' one in this lot. 

Additional pictures enclosed......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

How much ?


----------

